# Manual Reel Mower Recommendations



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi guys - I've been reading about the benefits of a reel mower over my rotary mower and want to test them out for myself. My yard is not big enough (in my opinion) for a powered reel mower so I want to try a manual one. Anyone have any good experiences to point me in the right direction? Would love a bag and HOC adjustment at the least. I've watched YT vids on a Fiskars and a Sun Joe recently. Thought I'd pop by here before I went any further.

Thanks!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.mclaneedgers.com/product/hand-push-greens-mower/ Or this https://www.mclaneedgers.com/product/hand-push-reel-mower/ is another option.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

If you cut low and produce a dense stand of bermuda, you will most likely run into washboarding with a manual reel. The only way to mitigate the visual is to increase your blade count or gear ratio. I haven't seen gear ratios posted, but I used a Earthwise 7-blade (1715-16EW) before jumping up to my Tru-cut. For it's price, I believe it was the best I could do. If you're willing to spend a few hundred, the McLanes posted above would be even better (10-blade, better construction).


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

smurg said:


> If you cut low and produce a dense stand of bermuda, you will most likely run into washboarding with a manual reel. The only way to mitigate the visual is to increase your blade count or gear ratio. I haven't seen gear ratios posted, but I used a Earthwise 7-blade (1715-16EW) before jumping up to my Tru-cut. For it's price, I believe it was the best I could do. If you're willing to spend a few hundred, the McLanes posted above would be even better (10-blade, better construction).


Thanks for this information! I will definitely take a look at those links. Do you think I would run into washboarding issues if I keep my HOC at 1"-1.5'? I realize the bermuda will still get dense, but would I have any forgiveness there?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a 7 blade McLane manual push Reel and it is has ben great. It weighs the right amount to stay glued to the earth but still easy to push. I used it for my putting green and i would double cut it every other day. I since have added a larger McLane Power Reel to the fleet so i can do my front yard.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

jdpber said:


> I have a 7 blade McLane manual push Reel and it is has ben great. It weighs the right amount to stay glued to the earth but still easy to push. I used it for my putting green and i would double cut it every other day. I since have added a larger McLane Power Reel to the fleet so i can do my front yard.


Fantastic. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I had a Fiskars staysharp for my last KBG lawn. I couldn't cut lower than 1.5 in with it as i got washboarding, but it was good otherwise for a manual reel. This was on high input KBG, it got really thick down low like Bermuda would.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

@Teej 
This with the manual McLane 17"


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

McLane is the cream of the crop. Try and find one with 7 blades if you can. Buy used if there is a descent one as you will most likely want to upgrade to a powered one down the line.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I purchased a 10 blade McLane a couple moths ago for a 200 sq ft patch of lawn I have that is too hard to get my 
Dennis on to. Only used it a few times and works great. Slides a bit in wet conditions. Not the best engineeed unit but cuts way better than the Brill I had before it
I really wanted to get a Hudson Star greensmower but wasn't willing to spend 2K for a push mower.

https://www.hudsonstar.com/


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

I use a Fiskars Stay Sharp Max on my centipede. The cut is good above 1.5 inches, but anything less leaves a washboard as others have mentioned. Also, if your lawn is not fairly level then the lowest setting (I measure it as ~.9 in hoc) can tend to scalp the lawn if either of the front wheels get in a low spot. I hacked in a front roller made from PVC between the 2 front reels and that has helped substantially. However the bag catcher can not be used with this setup.

I suggest considering the Mclane models posted above.

I'm ready to upgrade to a greens mower - and not to mention move from centipede to bermuda.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a fiskars and echo the washing-boarding comments. It pushes nice though...I have 2500sf, zoysia, and just sprung for a used trucut that I found for $240 in really good condition. I was getting tired of the manual reel.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the input, all! Since creating this thread, I've found some used McLanes in the $200 range on Craigslist that I think I'm going to take a look at and put some elbow grease into.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm leaning toward getting the American Mower Company's 18-inch manual reel. It's only like $90 and it's gotten great reviews. I think it could easily handle my Centipede and Zoysia because I mow so often(every 4-5 days). The idea of not inhaling tons of dust, gas emissions is appealing, not to mention the quietness. I could mow at 6:30am if I wanted. Also the appeal of clipping the grass with a scissor-like action would be so beneficial to the grass and it would promote density of the turf. How to With Doc just recommended the Fiskars, but it's about $200.

***Side Note: What does everyone mean by "washboarding effect"?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

bmw said:


> I'm leaning toward getting the American Mower Company's 18-inch manual reel. It's only like $90 and it's gotten great reviews. I think it could easily handle my Centipede and Zoysia because I mow so often(every 4-5 days). The idea of not inhaling tons of dust, gas emissions is appealing, not to mention the quietness. I could mow at 6:30am if I wanted. Also the appeal of clipping the grass with a scissor-like action would be so beneficial to the grass and it would promote density of the turf. How to With Doc just recommended the Fiskars, but it's about $200.
> 
> ***Side Note: What does everyone mean by "washboarding effect"?


When your grass get thick the mower can float on top of it causing irregular cuts. The grass will be long, short, long, short, etc giving the appearance of a washboard or @Tellycoleman abs.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Here's an example:

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q607/BamaMatt42/photo31.jpg?t=1344032322


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Wash boarding is when your travel speed, reel speed and number of blades are not dialed in for the preferred HOC.
Below is an animation that better explains whats going on.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-GMX0Zz0Afo


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ha that will be just one huge bump. @TN Hawkeye 
I used a great States mower from amazon for 2 years
It will float on top. You will cut off let's say 1/2 inch off every time. But if it's floating on top of 1/2 inch of grass then your HOC will be 1 inch. Washboarding becomes a serious problem


----------

